# Another Video Site



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

With a little bit of a snow storm going on . I thought it was a good time to search the www for woodworking videos .
Found some.
http://woodtreks.com/making-and-applying-decorative-string-inlay/477/


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Great video! Thanks for sharing. Another skill I want to learn just got added to the list.


----------



## Realcom (Dec 14, 2009)

Great videos. I watched a couple of them. Thanks for the link. Now I need more tools.:yes:


----------



## cristal1290 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice website I just subscribed. Looking forward for some new videos


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Just ran across this post, and spent several hours watching, What else was there to do while at work on a Quite Night at the FireHouse>. Great Video's


----------

